# Recommended reading



## Redneck_still_Reforming (Aug 25, 2022)

Hello,

What book(s) of the Bible would you recommend a Bible college student read as they begin studies? Not interested in pastoral ministry, but seeking to put pride to death, thwart temptation, and become more useful in the Kingdom.

In addition, if you would be so kind as to make devotional practice recommendations, I am always seeking to find one that helps me stay consistent. I often neglect personal piety while doing coursework, something that is slowly beginning to change. Reading Van Mastricht has been edifying as he shows that theology is practical; a life lived unto the LORD.

Thank you for any advice or recommendations.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 25, 2022)

I think the standard modern "go-to" is still Packer's _Knowing God_.


----------



## TheInquirer (Aug 25, 2022)

If you want to get greatly challenged on personal piety, the Puritans are a must. If you want your pride to get taken down a few notches, there are many choices but Burroughs' "A Treatise on Earthly Mindedness" is a killer.

Books of the Bible - you could go in a lot of different directions here. Pick one gospel to get to know the person and work of Jesus. "Must" epistles in my opinion are Ephesians, Romans, and Hebrews. 1 Peter if you are going through times of suffering. Ephesians says so much in 6 chapters it is typically my first recommend.

Now would also be a good time to develop disciplines to read through the entirely of the Bible on a regular basis whether that is once a year or take two years. Read with a focus on knowing God.

For learning general Bible application, I highly recommend the "Head, Heart, Hands" method I have explained here - https://www.4elect.com/head-heart-hands-applying-gods-truth/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 25, 2022)

The Sinfulness of Sin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 83r17h (Aug 25, 2022)

Bible:
1. Psalms
2. Proverbs
3. Romans
4. Hebrews

If you're starting studies, it sounds like you'll have a 4-year program. That's more than enough time to memorize the entire Psalter. It sounds big at first, but make a schedule of one Psalm (or Psalm section for larger Psalms) per week and stick to it. Learn metrical versions from a Psalter and sing them regularly. Getting in the habit of singing (and memorizing) the Psalms will train your mind in thinking biblically. Especially reflect on each Psalm about its full meaning given that its topic (and speaker) is Christ. I actually find Psalm 137 extremely helpful for dealing with temptation and sin. 

The other books: Proverbs will teach you basic principles of wisdom and relate them to Christ. One emphasis throughout is pride. It's worth going through slowly through the course of your whole studies, pondering and meditating on one small section for a week (and how you might put it into practice) before moving on. Romans should be learned in outline so that you can internalize, and quickly present the Gospel. Hebrews is a difficult book, but combined with your time in the Psalms will help you to see Christ in all of Scripture. 

Non-Scripture helpful resources:
1. _God's Battle Plan for the Mind_, David Saxton. This is a book on the Puritan practice of meditation. Extremely helpful, and not too hard to read. 
2. _Overcoming Sin and Temptation_, John Owen. This is a compilation of 3 Owen works on sanctification. The gold standard on the topic. 
3. _The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment_, Jeremiah Burroughs. This one is also fantastic, describing Christian character. Burroughs gets inside your head, because he'll challenge you, you'll automatically think of an excuse, and he'll anticipate your excuse and respond to it. 
4. _The Culture of Theology_, John Webster. Since you are doing studies at a Bible college, it is easy to let piety become academic / routine. Webster is good at unsettling such complacency and pointing you to Christ in the context of theological study. Warning: he tends to be somewhat influenced by Barth, but this book is generally reliable (just be aware). 
5. _Jus Divinum Regiminis Ecclesiastici_. At least part 1. This is probably an odd selection, since it is about ecclesiological principles. But it is a supreme example (and guide) in how to think Reformed. Also introduces many helpful clarifications and discussions about interpreting and applying Scripture. 

Devotional practice: make a structure and make it a habit. Include Psalm singing, prayer, reading, and Scripture meditation. Make sure it happens both in the morning and the evening. Details are up to you, so long as you are consistent in them. I recommend setting an early alarm to get up for that first thing. Make notes of things in Scripture that tell you about what you should do. For example: Ps. 1 mentions meditation on God's law day and night. So, include Scripture meditation, and include it both in the morning and the evening (maybe NT one, and OT the other). Ps. 5 mentions rising early to order prayer to God. So, include prayer (you can utilize the Lord's prayer as a guide for topics, or use a resource like Matthew Henry's _A Way to Pray_) and make it the first thing you do when you wake up...with an earlier waking time set specifically to do that. Ephesians says to sing Psalms, so sing Psalms regularly. Ps. 119 says to store God's word in your heart, so memorize it. 

Another note: don't expect (or aim for) instant perfection. Sanctification is a process. Be patient and diligent. Pray for such development of biblical habits. Make them your first topic of study / meditation (practical method: memorize some sections of Ps. 119 to sing right away).

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## pgwolv (Aug 26, 2022)

83r17h said:


> 1. _God's Battle Plan for the Mind_, David Saxton. This is a book on the Puritan practice of meditation. Extremely helpful, and not too hard to read.


This is the type of book I'm looking for, as it is something I struggle with immensely (probably more out of sloth than anything else). And my church's bookroom has it in stock; I'm picking it up on Saturday. Thank you so much for the recommendations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 26, 2022)

83r17h said:


> 1. _God's Battle Plan for the Mind_, David Saxton. This is a book on the Puritan practice of meditation. Extremely helpful, and not too hard to read.





pgwolv said:


> This is the type of book I'm looking for, as it is something I struggle with immensely (probably more out of sloth than anything else). And my church's bookroom has it in stock; I'm picking it up on Saturday. Thank you so much for the recommendations.


I am about to review this book for our church newsletter. I highly recommend it.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 26, 2022)

Will you share the review here, Stephen?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 26, 2022)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Will you share the review here, Stephen?


Hello Steve, I reviewed it a number of years ago and will probably revise it, then use this revised review in my church newsletter. Here is my old review 'warts and all'. Secular meditation is been widely promoted at an alarming rate. I believe secular meditation is Buddhist meditation 'repackaged' for a secular age. We need urgently to recover Biblical and Puritan meditation. This book is among the best I have read on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 26, 2022)

TheInquirer said:


> the Puritans are a must


I agree with this. There are many Puritans who will instruct your mind and feed your soul. Jeremiah Burroughs has been mentioned. I also love his works. One great Puritan work, which will feed both your soul and mind, is Thomas Watson's 'Body of Divinity'. Banner of Truth publish it in three volumes. It is spiritual gold. 








Thomas Watson Clothbound Gift Set


<p>This Deal includes: A Body of Divinity – Clothbound The Lord’s Prayer – Clothbound The Ten Commandments – Clothbound Want to learn more about each title in this set? Click on the related items below to read in-depth about each title, however, remember to add the ‘Thomas Watson Gift Set’ to...




banneroftruth.org


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Aug 28, 2022)

For a devotional I recommend _The Valley of Vision: A collection of Puritan Prayers and Devotions _by A. Bennett.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 28, 2022)

I am wanting to recover the practice of taking just a few verses and meditating deeply upon them. This has been greatly helpful in the past. This is balanced with longer readings in family worship and a compilation of audible, Kindle, and hard copy works that fill nooks of time in my day.


----------

